# Made a flirt pole for Camo...



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

And he loves it!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!! He is such a cutie, I love him! Worst mistake I made when doing flirt pole is I didn't reiterate the "drop it" command....I did it occasionally but not enough because now it's at the point where they don't let go of it, have to use a break stick every freakin time. Ugh! So yeah....definitely keep up with having him drop it on command. Lol!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks good Dicky, and I can see he's (& You) are enjoying it.
Also nice collar.
I gonna made also a flirtpole myself with a ''telescoop stick'' (the one that painters use)
So that I can make it longer or shorter.
Well done Dicky..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awesome!! He is such a cutie, I love him! Worst mistake I made when doing flirt pole is I didn't reiterate the "drop it" command....I did it occasionally but not enough because now it's at the point where they don't let go of it, have to use a break stick every freakin time. Ugh! So yeah....definitely keep up with having him drop it on command. Lol!


I know this feeling! Odin will drop it but Banshee will hold onto things like a steel trap. Oi vey!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awesome!! He is such a cutie, I love him! Worst mistake I made when doing flirt pole is I didn't reiterate the "drop it" command....I did it occasionally but not enough because now it's at the point where they don't let go of it, have to use a break stick every freakin time. Ugh! So yeah....definitely keep up with having him drop it on command. Lol!


^^ This! Mine LOVE their flirt pole but man alive. Getting them to drop it is a big pain in the rear end. Ammo does well with drop it. It was something that we HAD to get drilled in his head since he was in to EVERYTHING as a little pup. and he tries to eat socks so making sure he understood drop it and did it instantly was a big deal if i couldnt get to him quickly lol. The others know leave it, but bring out the flirt pole and its on. We didnt reiterate it enough with them. THeyve gotten much beter since we first started it. But i wish i would have drilled it into them like Ammo lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right on!!! So cute!!! Looks like he is having a blast. I have one it's so heavy I need to make a new one nice and light lol

Good point about drop. Mel is really good at drop for toys and his FP or SP so I'm lucky  I always make him
Drop a few ones before I even start tugging or moving and making him wait.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pictures *DickyT*. Camo looks like he knew right what to do. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all! 

Camo knew just what to do, but since the day I brought him home we have been playing with a toy on the end of a rope as a tug toy, so this is just a variation of that. He is sneaky with biting it too, he doesn't just chase it until he gets it, he will chase then fall back a bit and when I bring it back the other way or up, he will lunge and get it. No matter how random I make the movements he is able to read it.

I need to work on his outs though, he doesn't like to let go.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So cool, love me some Camo.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm getting a flirt pole in the mail soon. I had to make sure the pole was made of a materiel that wouldn't break a dogs teeth because Charlie often likes to jump and grab the pole part lol.
Great pics though.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

How cute! I wish I would of made one for Gem at a younger age like you did. I'm glad he likes it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

~StangChick~ said:


> So cool, love me some Camo.


Thanks Stang! I love me some Camo too!



TheHiddenAngel said:


> I'm getting a flirt pole in the mail soon. I had to make sure the pole was made of a materiel that wouldn't break a dogs teeth because Charlie often likes to jump and grab the pole part lol.
> Great pics though.


What kind of material? I'm using pvc pipe, his teeth should break the pipe before it breaks a tooth



TeamCourter said:


> How cute! I wish I would of made one for Gem at a younger age like you did. I'm glad he likes it


Thanks! It's pretty good exercise for me too. Being permanently physically limited do to injuries I have found this to be fairly low impact and a nice balance of cardio and mild weight training.... lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking good

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww, such a cute pup. He looks like he's enjoying his new toy


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Katey said:


> Looking good
> 
> we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle





Black Rabbit said:


> Aww, such a cute pup. He looks like he's enjoying his new toy


Thanks! He wore me out with it last night in an attempt of me trying to wear him out so he would just lay in the couch and not try to eat child toys.

By watching me teach my 3 year old son to cook, he has learned how to push chairs around the room, hop up on to them and get items from shelves that would normally be out of reach... pup is too smart for his own good.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao, that's too cute. Already figured out the kitchen.


----------

